# Bild/Ton nicht Synchron bei Bluetooth-Kopfhörer



## matte1987 (29. November 2011)

*Bild/Ton nicht Synchron bei Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe seit einiger zeit das Bluetoothheadset MM100 von Sennheiser.
Soweit bin ich auch ganz zufrieden! Ich nutze es Größtenteils mit dem Handy zum Telefonieren und Musikhören, aber auch mit meinem Tablet wird es oft zum Film schauen verwendet. Dabei ist bei beiden Geräten immer der Ton mit dem Bild Synchron!
Jetzt habe ich mir einen Bluetooth USB-Dongle gekauft, damit ich das Headset auch am PC Verwendent kann...
Die Verbindung Klappt auch Problemlos, jedoch ist der Ton nicht mehr mit dem Bild synchron! Der Ton wird ca. 1 Sekunde später Wiedergegeben, als das Bild... 
Kann ich das beheben? 
Zur Info:

hier der Bluetooth Stick:  BIGtec nano micro pico Bluetooth Adapter Stick micro: Amazon.de: Elektronik

hier das Headset: Sennheiser MM 100 Bluetooth Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß Matte


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2011)

*AW: Bild/Ton nicht Synchron bei Bluetooth-Kopfhörer*

Also, da kannst Du vermutlich nix machen, außer die Playersoftware lässt es zu, dass Du das Bild absichtlich verzögert abspielst, so dass es wiederum synchron wird. Der Sound muss halt für drahtlose übertragung erst "verpackt" werden, damit er gesendet werden kann, das ergibt dann eine kleine Latenz (Verzögerung). Es KANN sein, dass ein anderer Stick oder ein anderes Headset eine kleinere Latenz hat, die man dann nicht mehr wahrnimmt. Da müsstest Du aber dann aber mal abwarten, ob da hier jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt hat mit so was.

Natürlich solltest Du aber zuerst mal schauen, ob es neuere Treiber gibt für Stick, Grafikarte, Board usw., und evlt ist es sogar nur Dein Virenscanner schuld, falls Du einen nutzt?


----------

